# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Đặc sản Châu Đốc

## bosshuynh

Đặc sản Châu Đốc
                                                               ĐẶC SẢN MẮM CHÂU ĐỐC
                                                                                KIM YẾN
                                                               Bảo đảm - uy tín -chất lượng

    Hiện tại cơ sở mắm Kim Yến đang mở rộng thị trường tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, phục vụ quý khách hàng đến tận nhà.
                                               Quý khách có yêu cầu đặt hàng vui lòng liên hệ:

                                               ĐTDĐ: 0909. 689 943 (gặp anh Hưng)
                                               ĐTDĐ: 0975. 063 146 
                                               Email: dacsancdag@gmail.com
                                               Website: 
                              (Giao hàng miễn phí, tận nơi trong nội thành thành phố Hồ Chí Minh) 
                 Cơ sở chính tại địa chỉ: số 51/1A, Phường Châu Phú A, thị xã Châu Đốc, An Giang
                 Đại lý tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh: số 43, Nguyễn Thái Học, Phường Cầu Ông Lãnh, Quận 1, TPHCM

                                                                Bảng giá tham khảo:
                                               STT	   SẢN PHẨM	  GIÁ BÁN	
                                                 1	Mắm Thái	                140.000đ/kg	
                                                 2	Mắm Lóc loại 1	150.000đ/kg	
                                                 3	Mắm Lóc loại 2	140.000đ/kg	
                                                 4	Mắm Trèn	140.000đ/kg	
                                                 5	Mắm Chốt	  80.000đ/kg	
                                                 6	Mắm Sặc	                  50.000đ/kg	
                                                 7	Mắm Linh	                  50.000đ/kg	

     Ngoài ra chúng tôi còn cung cấp các loại khô như: Khô cá lóc, khô cá sặc bổi, ĐẶC BIỆT: KHÔ RẮN

                                                                Bảng giá tham khảo:
                                               STT	   SẢN PHẨM	  GIÁ BÁN	
                                                 1	Khô rắn	                 350.000đ/kg
                                                 2	Khô cá sặc bổi         300.000đ/kg
                                                 3	Khô cá lóc                280.000đ/kg

     Đối với mặt hàng khô, Quý khách có yêu cầu xin vui lòng liên hệ đặt hàng trước 2 ngày, chúng tôi sẽ giao hàng đến tận nhà.

                                 HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÍ KHÁCH!

----------

